# Cheap Favorite Magic Items



## Krash (May 26, 2003)

What magic items to you seem underpriced for their usefulness under the regular un-errata'd rules.

Boots of springing/striding are obvious...can anyone think of other staple magic items that they couldn't live without that are too cheap?

Ta !


----------



## Bauglir (May 26, 2003)

Cloak & Boots of Elvenkind spring to mind.

At 1k GP, any paladin without a phylactory of faithfulness would be insane.


----------



## Brekki (May 26, 2003)

Necklace of Prayer Beads (Karma), pretty much all my clerics and druids have one.


----------



## Shaele (May 26, 2003)

Hewards handy haversack. Pull out scrolls, wands, potions as a free action. 2000 gp

Cloak of resistance +1. 1000 gp

Boots of striding and springing. Double movement. Still a bargain at 6000 gp (errata price)

Wand of cure light wounds. 50 charges. 750 gp. Much cheaper than potions or scrolls.


----------



## Thresher (May 26, 2003)

Gloves of storing, damned handy for packing away a holdout weapon or ranged weapon thats a bit awkward when the enemy closes.

Hat of disguise, depends on the character Im playing but most anyone doing anything covert from time to time can find a use for it.

Wand of Cure light wounds, essential for just about any cleric (or rogue) up to around 6th level, then you'll probably want to get a Cure Moderate one.

Type 1 bag of holding or a Hewards, just for carrying off the loot or for poor weak wizzies who have to carry around a lot of books.


----------



## Darklone (May 26, 2003)

Bracers of Archery.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (May 26, 2003)

Quaal's Feather Token: Tree

Hundreds of uses ... you just never know when a 60 foot redwood will come in handy.

Also, burnt out ioun stones, cast with continual flame -- make for torches you don't have to carry!


----------



## Naar (May 26, 2003)

Wings of Flying. Far better than Winged Boots, and yet much cheaper.


----------



## Pax (May 26, 2003)

Well, while it's non-core: a _Permanent Rune of Faith Healing_.  2,000gp, for unlimited healing (at 9hp per use), the only caveat being, you have to worship the same deity as the fellow who scribes the Rune.

Mind you, you can scribe those onto ANY other item ... like those "useless" Ioun Stone torches.


----------



## Rel (May 26, 2003)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> *Quaal's Feather Token: Tree
> 
> Hundreds of uses ... you just never know when a 60 foot redwood will come in handy.
> 
> Also, burnt out ioun stones, cast with continual flame -- make for torches you don't have to carry! *




The QFT: Tree rocks!  I had one that saved my little halfling butt just the other night.  I bought another one to replace it and next time it should be even more handy since I also bought two more items that I think are great for their price:  Slippers of Spider Climbing and a Ring of Jumping.  Picture my Halfling Rogue leaping from limb to limb and climbing with ease, all over my QFT: Tree!

One thing about the continual flame ioun stones:  I think they're neat and all that, but couldn't you just as easily hang a continual flame torch off your belt to get the same "hands-free" effect?


----------



## kreynolds (May 26, 2003)

Shaele said:
			
		

> *Wand of cure light wounds. 50 charges. 750 gp. Much cheaper than potions or scrolls. *




That's because you can't use it if _cure light wounds_ isn't on your class spell list. I don't know many fighters with that spell.


----------



## Spatzimaus (May 26, 2003)

Any item that provides a competence bonus to skills.  They're just too cheap.  By buying a cloak and a pair of boots, I can duplicate what it'd take a Rogue 7 levels to do.

Anything involving Haste or flight.

Wondrous Items that give unlimited use of a spell, whether it's an always-on effect or just something you can activate at will.  I'm fine with Rings that do this, though.

Anything that holds an item with zero weight, in a location inaccessible to others but trivial for you to retreive it.  Bag of Holding, HHH, Gloves of Storing, Quiver of Ehlonna, whatever.

Cloaks of Resistance.


----------



## Zhure (May 26, 2003)

Pearls of Power.
Ring of Sustenance. It'll pay for itself in about 13 years just in food costs alone.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 27, 2003)

For a PsiWar or Psion, that 10k item that makes every power cast cost 1pp less is necessity.


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 27, 2003)

> *Anything that holds an item in a location inaccessible to others but trivial for you to retreive it.  Quiver of Ehlonna...*




Waiting for kreynolds to weigh in on that one 

Weren't Wings of Flying errata'd to around the same price as Winged Boots?

-Hyp.


----------



## rhammer2 (May 27, 2003)

I believe they were errata'd to twice the price of a pair of winged boots (around 24k). I don't have my books handy so I am not 100% certain of the price.



			
				Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Waiting for kreynolds to weigh in on that one
> 
> ...


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 27, 2003)

> *I believe they were errata'd to twice the price of a pair of winged boots (around 24k). I don't have my books handy so I am not 100% certain of the price.*




Ha.  I thought I remembered 12k, but you're right - on the SRD Wondrous Items table, they're priced at 22k.

The SRD _Minor_ Wondrous Items table.
Right between the Wind Fan at 5500 and Druid's Vestments at 5800 

-Hyp.


----------



## Sejs (May 27, 2003)

Dull Grey Ioun Stone (25gp)

Anything that can cast Message with a command word

Phylacrity of Faithfulness (1,000gp)

Anything that can cast Cure Minor Wounds with some kind of activation.

Ring of Jumping (2,000gp)

Potion of Wisdom - or as it's more commonly know, Liquid Will Save (300gp ea)

Ring of Counterspells - loaded with Dispel Magic (4,000gp)

Ring of Sustenance - amazing for melee types: longer watches, more overland travel in a day, etc(2,500gp)

Immovable Rod (7,500gp)

Staff of Size Alteration - locked door? What locked door?(6,500gp)

Anything that can cast Identify with a command word... stupid 8 hour normal casting time.

Quall's Feather Token: Tree - god these are so useful, I can't even begin (100gp)

Robe of Useful Items - who DOESN'T need a 10ft pit sometimes?  Or a door.. or a window.. (7,000gp)

Steadfast Boots (6,000gp)


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 27, 2003)

> *Anything that can cast Message with a command word*




Or, _I sneer at your Mirror Image spell_.



> *Anything that can cast Identify with a command word... stupid 8 hour normal casting time.*




"Activating a magic item is a standard action unless the item indicates otherwise. However, _the casting time of a spell is the time required to activate the same power in an item_, whether it’s a scroll, a wand, or a pair of boots, unless the item description specifically states otherwise."

Want a quick Identify?  Play a Cleric with the Magic domain and the Create Infusion feat.

-Hyp.


----------



## Sejs (May 27, 2003)

> Or, I sneer at your Mirror Image spell.



 Heh, I figure hey - if Magic Missle does it, why can't I too?  Actually, I was thinking for the communications at range thing, but yeah I suppose it could be used for more .. *ahem* tactical uses as well.

^_^



> "Activating a magic item is a standard action unless the item indicates otherwise. However, the casting time of a spell is the time required to activate the same power in an item, whether it’s a scroll, a wand, or a pair of boots, unless the item description specifically states otherwise."




Curses, foiled again!



> Want a quick Identify?



 Yes, please 







> Play a Cleric with the Magic domain and the Create Infusion feat.



 Poop, but not that way.  I have a real hate-on for the Create Infusion feat.  So potions store spells that affect the imbiber.. that's cool, it's a liquid spell.  And wands store spells, but to trigger the pattern of stored energy you have to be able to cast the spell by some means otherwise - you need to be familiar with it to be able to trigger the wand.  Cool.  But infusions.. I take this herb and I make it do -anything- divine.. cause.. well, just because.  Nope.  Nuh uh, I don't likes it.  I don't like Death Knell herbs, or Invisibility Purge herbs, or Atonement herbs, or Control Weather herbs, or Searing Light herbs, or Sound Burst herbs, or Make Whole herbs.

I don't like 'em.  Not one bit.


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 27, 2003)

Death Knell and Make Whole infusions?

Come on.  Call Lightning is what it's aaaaa-all about.

-Hyp.


----------



## Sejs (May 27, 2003)

I dono, I think Herbs of Making God Like You Again are up there with Herbs of the Storm.


Could go either way.

^_^


----------



## the_mighty_agrippa (May 27, 2003)

eyes of the eagle 1000 gpv
wand of faith healing 750 gpv
wand of wieldskill 750 gpv
wand of remedy minor wounds 750 gpv
amulet of laeral's tear 1500 gpv
ring of counterspells 4000 gpv (buff must have)
ring of sustenance 2000 gpv 
dust of dryness 900 gpv
bead of force 2000 gpv
choker of eloquence 1500 (+5) or 6000 (+10) gpv
hammersphere 2500 gpv
rod of lesser energy substitution 2700 gpv
ord of lesser extension 5400 gpv


----------



## Nail (May 27, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Or, I sneer at your Mirror Image spell.
> 
> *



Nope.

I don't get it.  Could someone connect-the-dots for me?


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 27, 2003)

> *Nope.
> 
> I don't get it.  Could someone connect-the-dots for me? *




According to the FAQ, a figment targetted by a spell with a Target entry is destroyed.

Message is a first level spell that covers more targets than pretty much any other.

-Hyp.


----------



## drnuncheon (May 27, 2003)

Nail said:
			
		

> *
> Nope.
> 
> I don't get it.  Could someone connect-the-dots for me? *




Message
Targets: One creature/level

The rest of it depends on a rather sketchy ruling that _any_ targeted spell fulfills the requirement of popping a _mirror image_.  

Since the SRD says "disappears when struck" I personally don't treat it that way.

J


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 27, 2003)

By the wording of the spell, you need an attack roll to pop a figment.  Magic Missile doesn't cut it.

The FAQ adds a new rule that targetted spells destroy figments.

-Hyp.


----------



## Grayhawk (May 28, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> *By the wording of the spell, you need an attack roll to pop a figment.  Magic Missile doesn't cut it.
> 
> The FAQ adds a new rule that targetted spells destroy figments.
> 
> -Hyp. *



That just seems way too cheesy for me, and as a DM this is an instance where I would let common sense rule.

Besides, the wording in the desription of Mirror Image in PH p.229 says the following:

'Any succesful attack against a figment destroys it.'

In this case that should propably overrule any stupidity on behalf of the FAQ.

Or do you actually think that it's in the spirit of the rules to let Mirror Images be popped by a Message spell and not by Magic Missiles?

Just curious...


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 28, 2003)

> *Or do you actually think that it's in the spirit of the rules to let Mirror Images be popped by a Message spell and not by Magic Missiles?*




No, no - Magic Missile is a targetted spell, so once you admit the FAQ ruling, it works - and so does Message.

But by the PHB wording, it doesn't - and neither does Message.

-Hyp.


----------



## Grayhawk (May 29, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> *No, no - Magic Missile is a targetted spell, so once you admit the FAQ ruling, it works - and so does Message.
> 
> But by the PHB wording, it doesn't - and neither does Message.*



I would say that a Magic Missile that wasn't stopped by a Shield spell, a Brooch of Shielding, Spell Immunity, SR or something else, is a succesful attack.

There are no mention of an attack _roll_ being necessary in the Mirror Image description, so I see no need to turn to the FAQ to let Magic Missiles work.

IME spreading out your magic missiles have always been a viable tactic to quickly reduce the number of mirror images.


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 29, 2003)

> *There are no mention of an attack roll being necessary in the Mirror Image description, so I see no need to turn to the FAQ to let Magic Missiles work.*




I'm at work, so I don't have access to my PHB.  SRD says :

"Enemies attempting to attack the character or cast spells at the character must select from among indistinguishable targets. Generally, roll randomly to see whether the selected target is real or a figment. *Any successful attack roll against a figment destroys it.* A figment’s AC is 10 + size modifier + Dexterity modifier. Figments seem to react normally to area spells."

Even if the PHB leaves out the word "roll", we still need to go to the FAQ... because Magic Missile targets creatures, and Mirror Images are not creatures.  It's not until you admit the FAQ ruling that the spell can have any effect on a figment.

-Hyp.


----------

